# Change to electricity suppliers 1 July



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone know, in detail, about how the deregulation of electricity companies from 1st July will affect us? I have read a little about it, but what it will actually mean in practical terms - I have no idea. Will it be beneficial to change to a new supplier, if the basic tariffs are set by the government anyway? Do most of the other electricity companies calculate their bills in the same insane way as Sevillana Endesa, one month estimated, the next not - so you pay double one month half the next? 
Or will it make no difference at all? If anyone knowledgeable on the subject could let me know I would be grateful? 
Cheers.
Caz.I


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Does anyone know, in detail, about how the deregulation of electricity companies from 1st July will affect us? I have read a little about it, but what it will actually mean in practical terms - I have no idea. Will it be beneficial to change to a new supplier, if the basic tariffs are set by the government anyway? Do most of the other electricity companies calculate their bills in the same insane way as Sevillana Endesa, one month estimated, the next not - so you pay double one month half the next?
> Or will it make no difference at all? If anyone knowledgeable on the subject could let me know I would be grateful?
> Cheers.
> Caz.I


Unión Fenosa does the same as far the bills going with the one month estimation.

The tariffs should not change much if you consume under 10Kw/month. At least that's what I saw last evening at TVE. I heard the ANNUAL savings could be from 7-10€.

Also, if everyone in a family is unemployed there are huge discounts (not sure how much).

That's about all I know... I need to do some researching, too.

CHeers


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Unión Fenosa does the same as far the bills going with the one month estimation.
> 
> The tariffs should not change much if you consume under 10Kw/month. At least that's what I saw last evening at TVE. I heard the ANNUAL savings could be from 7-10€.
> 
> ...


I think you mean "under a 10Kw" power contract. i.e., your ceiling for cumulative use is under 10Kw. If it was 10Kw per month that would be everyone caught 

As I understand it, and that ain't much, if you are under 10Kw "potencia" then you can go under the government controlled tarifa. This happens if you do nothing.

You also have the option to negotiate directly with any other supplier (in truth, management company as the supplier will be the network owner... in our case, Fenosa whomever we go with). If you do this, you are being tempted with a 2.5% discount by just about all of them.... but you get no Government Max protection. You deal direct with them.

As for the companies knowing what's going on, I phoned Fenosa yesterday to find out about the bono social for a relative, and they know absolutely nothing. How much, the structure, the criteria to have access to it.... nothing. They suggested I call back on Friday. Interestingly enough, AFTER the 1st which is when this thing is supposed to happen.

Spain, twas ever thus. 
Xose
P.S. When I did some research about going it independent or doing nothing, no one could supply the "Tarifa" for the new regime. i.e., if I go alone, what am I going to? - no Idea So I'm doing nothing... at the mo.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Xose said:


> I think you mean "under a 10Kw" power contract. i.e., your ceiling for cumulative use is under 10Kw. If it was 10Kw per month that would be everyone caught
> 
> As I understand it, and that ain't much, if you are under 10Kw "potencia" then you can go under the government controlled tarifa. This happens if you do nothing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I meant under a 10Kw" power contract" :ranger:


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Xose said:


> As for the companies knowing what's going on, I phoned Fenosa yesterday to find out about the bono social for a relative, and they know absolutely nothing. How much, the structure, the criteria to have access to it.... nothing. They suggested I call back on Friday. Interestingly enough, AFTER the 1st which is when this thing is supposed to happen.


Thats because the government only released the new controlled prices on July 1st so the companies really did have no idea what they would be able to offer.


----------

